# Steep current impulse residual voltage test



## walpace

Hello my Friends !
Today we must be at home and keep safe!

Speaking on electricity how do you use to translate *Steep Current* into Spanish ? I am trying with: *Corriente muy elevada/pronunciada/empinada ???* How would you say when talking about high current ????  Thanks in advance 

Take care!!


----------



## fenixpollo

No entiendo la frase. ¿Cuál es el contexto? Por favor muéstranos la oración completa donde aparece la frase "steep current" y explica las circunstancias.


----------



## bandini




----------



## walpace

Hola Fenixpollo y Bandini !! 

Alta Tensión????  = Steep Current ??? = High Voltage ???

No hay contexto, se encuentra en un listado de pruebas y una de ellas es:
*Steep current impuse residual voltage test = Prueba de voltaje residual de impulso de corriente pronunciada/muy elevada???*

Best


----------



## Aviador

Yo creo que se trata de lo siguiente. En un gráfico, un eventual aumento de la corriente se muestra con una pendiente ascendente que puede ser más o menos empinada de acuerdo con el tiempo que tarda en producirse el aumento. Déjame hacer un par de improvisados gráficos para ilustrar el punto:

Steep current impulse:




Less steep current impulse:



Yo no soy un experto en estos asuntos, por lo tanto no sé cómo se puede traducir esto en la jerga técnica correspondiente, pero quizá te ayude.


----------



## walpace

Gracias Aviador !! Que buena explicación gráfica para aclarar el concepto con razón usan 'steep' 

Pero Corriente Empinada me suena muy raro, no se si la usaran así los expertos, por ahora estoy usando Corriente Pronunciada aunque también suena raro, no??   También podría ser Impulso Empinado de Corriente pues los gráficos dan esa idea   

Gracias, Cuídate Mucho


----------



## pops91710

No es


walpace said:


> Alta Tensión


No es. Tensión es una referencia al *voltaje* (V) y no tiene nada que ver con “current’ (A). Current es el flujo que se mide en unidades que son amperios. El voltio es la unidad de tension (line pressure), y el amperio es la unidad para expresar la velocidad del corriente (amperage).


----------



## walpace

Thanks Pops !!  What a good clarification ! 
May be you have a more precise translation for Steep Current into Spanish?? 

Take Care


----------



## Mastoc

Se refiere a un ensayo (test) en que se mide la tensión resultante (residual voltage) que aparece cuando a un aparato eléctrico se lo somete a un impulso de corriente (steep current impulse).
La traducción sería algo así como:
Determinación de tensión residual ante impulso de corriente
Ensayo de impulso de corriente: Determinación de la tensión residual


----------



## pops91710

Me parece que sin duda hablan de los protectores de sobretensión, pero de servicio industrial de alta capacidad.


----------



## walpace

Gracias !! 

Según tu explicación, Mastoc, puedo ignorar Steep cuando digo *Steep Current Impulse Residual Voltage*, simplemente quedaría : *Voltaje Residual Ante impulso de Corriente *(Pues Steep queda implícito) ??, o tal vez '*Ante impulso incrementado/pronunciado/aumentado de corriente*' ??  

Best


----------



## pops91710

Pico e impulso creo que son sinónimos. Es implícito.


----------



## Mastoc

Al decir impulso ya queda implícito que que es un crecimiento abrupto. 
Existen diferentes nomas de ensayos de aparatos eléctricos en las que se establece cual debe ser la velocidad de subida del impulso, pero en este caso con decir impulso es suficiente..


----------



## pops91710

Mastoc said:


> Al decir impulso ya queda implícito que que es un crecimiento abrupto.
> Existen diferentes nomas de ensayos de aparatos eléctricos en las que se establece cual debe ser la velocidad de subida del impulso, pero en este caso con decir impulso es suficiente..


----------



## walpace

Gracias !!! Quedó clarísimo : *Voltaje residual ante impulso de corriente*.  Gracias a todos por su colaboración 

Por favor cuídense mucho estos días


----------



## pops91710

walpace said:


> ante impulso


Anti impulso.


----------



## walpace

Hola Pops ! 

No, estás confundiendo la preposición *'ante' (en presencia de)* con el prefijo *'anti' (en aposición a)*.
Cuando decimos 'ante el impulso de la corriente' significa que el voltaje se produce en presencia de la corriente.
Anti se usa en casos como 'escuadrón anti-disturbios' que es un grupo de policías que controlan los disturbios, es decir se oponen a los disturbios.
En nuestro caso no es oposición, sino consecuencia de la aplicación de la corriente.

Que pases Buen Día   Muchas Gracias por tu interés !!


----------

